# Einstein supera i cinquemila!



## TrentinaNE

Caro Einstein,

In two short years (not even), you've added immeasurably to the knowledge shared in these forums! 

Grazie mille per la tua generosità ed il tuo costante buon umore.  5,000 and counting!! 

Elisabetta


----------



## giovannino

I was about to open a congrats thread myself when I noticed that Elisabetta had beaten me to it (by the way, nice to see you posting again, Elisabetta).
Many, many congratulations, Einstein! I've learnt a lot from you and I hope to learn a lot more in the thousands of posts to come


----------



## Siberia

Well done Einstein!!!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Congratulation, professor Einstein *


----------



## GavinW

Nice one! Prolific!


----------



## Angel.Aura

I was about to miss this 

Congrats!!!


----------



## Einstein

Thanks a lot everyone! I don't really deserve mention because I've completely neglected the congrats page for months (until yesterday when I congratulated *london calling*, who will surely overtake me soon). Thanks again!


----------



## kittykate

(Pant pant...) Sorry I'm late!

*Very well deserved congrats, Einstein! *
*Bravissimo! *

caterina​


----------



## Saoul

Ovviamente con l'ultimo treno arriva il Saoul che non ce la può mica fare a non congratularsi anche se in pesante ritardo.

Mi tolgo il cappello e faccio un mezzo inchino.


----------



## Einstein

Thanks also to you Saoul! I see you're in line for congrats very soon, so put your hat back on and straighten your back!


----------



## Saoul

Oh not as well deserved as yours Einstein. My posts are most of all administrative.


----------



## TimLA

E=mc² + 5,000 interventi = Thanks *VERY* much for all your help!


----------



## Einstein

Thanks Tim, too. You too are in line for Congrats very soon and you must be our best researcher on the internet...


----------

